# Spielen



## Artrella

Además de "jugar" qué otra cosa puede ser "spielen".  Tengo que completar unos ejercicios con "in + Dativ" oder "in+ Akk".  En el caso de "jugar" como es verbo de movimiento yo sé que tengo que usar el akkusativ pero si el otro significado de "spielen" no implica movimiento va con Dativ.
Las palabras que figuran en el ejercicio son "Stadt", "Park", "Wald"  por lo cual creo que sería dativo.  Alguien me puede decir qué sería en este caso "spielen"?


----------



## Whodunit

I don't understand a word you worded, but from the context:
Spielen im (= in dem) Wald. (--> dative case)

The word "in" is always claiming the dative case!

Could you translate your question in English or French? So I could help you before learning Spanish...


----------



## Artrella

whodunit said:
			
		

> I don't understand a word you worded, but from the context:
> Spielen im (= in dem) Wald. (--> dative case)
> 
> The word "in" is always claiming the dative case!
> 
> Could you translate your question in English or French? So I could help you before learning Spanish...




Oh Whodunit!  I completely forgot you don't speak Spanish!!! So sorry!

I want to know if "spielen" means sth else other than "to play".  I have to ergänze viele Sätzen mit Akk oder Dat.  We were taught that if das verb is a movement verb we use Akk ( because it answers "Wohin" Direktiv) and if das verb ist no-movement we use Dat (because it answers "Wo" i.e. Situativ).
Yes, "in" requires dativ case, but you can say "Ich bleibe im Garten" (Wo? Situativ- no movement) or you can say "Ich fahre in das Parkhaus" (]Wohin? Direktiv-movement).

I'd better transcribe the exercise.  Look

a)....... Bibliothek      |
   ....... Krankenhaus  |   arbeiten
   ........Kindergarten  |

b)..... Kinderzimmer |
   ..... Garten         |   spielen
   ......Wohnung      |

c) ..... Stadt |
    ..... Park   |spielen
 .........Wald  |


So, what would the difference be between b) and c) as regards case in connection with the verb "spielen"????

I hope I made myself clear enough.  I'm mixed up right now!  Thanks, Who!


----------



## Whodunit

"Spielen" is always "to play", out of in some proverbs.

a) ...in der Bibliothek
.......in dem Krankenhaus
.......in dem Kindergarten .......................arbeiten (always to work)

b) ...im Kinderzimmer
.......im Garten
.......in der Wohnung .............................spielen (always to play)

c) ...in der Stadt
.......im Park
.......im Wald .......................................spielen (always to play)

wohin is always accusative
wo is always dative
.... actually

Looking up in my Duden (German dict) I found this:
Ich gehe in dem Garten auf und ab. (I'm walking to and fro in the garden)
Ich gehen in den Garten. (I'm going in/to [<-- depends] the garden)

Hope that helps...


----------



## Artrella

whodunit said:
			
		

> The word "in" is always claiming the dative case!
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Hallo W!!! Ich habe eine Frage.  Du sagst "IN" immer mit Dativ.  Aber ...
> 
> *"Ich gehe in die Schule" * What happens here? Is it correct "in + die"? or should I have written "in+der"?? The example was that.  Is it in AKK case because of the verb "gehen" which implies going from one place to another?
> Also, die Lehrerin told us we can say "Ich gehe zur Schule". So in dieser Sätz we have DATIV : "zu + der".  Do you think this can be a mistake? Danke schön, Tschüss Art


----------



## Whodunit

Artrella said:
			
		

> Hallo W!!! Ich habe eine Frage.  Du sagst "IN" immer mit Dativ.  Aber ...
> 
> *"Ich gehe in die Schule" * What happens here? Is it correct "in + die"? or should I have written "in+der"?? The example was that.  Is it in AKK case because of the verb "gehen" which implies going from one place to another?
> Also, die Lehrerin told us we can say "Ich gehe zur Schule". So in dieser Sätz we have DATIV : "zu + der".  Do you think this can be a mistake? Danke schön, Tschüss Art



Yes, your teacher is right. But in sentences used by a movement verb you have to use the accusative, very difficult...
ich gehe in die Schule
ich laufe in den Bus (= einsteigen)
ich springe in das Auto (autsch!)
es regnet in den Hof

ABER:
ich stehe in der Schule
ich bin im Bus
ich befinde mich im Auto
es regnet im Hof (colloquial sentence)

It's very hard to savvy it, but believing over and over again


----------



## Artrella

whodunit said:
			
		

> Yes, your teacher is right. But in sentences used by a movement verb you have to use the accusative, very difficult...
> ich gehe in die Schule
> ich laufe in den Bus (= einsteigen)
> ich springe in das Auto (autsch!)
> es regnet in den Hof
> 
> ABER:
> ich stehe in der Schule
> ich bin im Bus
> ich befinde mich im Auto
> es regnet im Hof (colloquial sentence)
> 
> It's very hard to savvy it, but believing over and over again





Thanks Who!!! Later more questions....


----------



## Whodunit

Hi again. Today I asked my German teacher and she said following:

The words "in, auf, unter, über, an, hinter, vor (and some I've forgotten)" can be used as a dative and acc case. So both of us have been right, yesterday.

And by the way, you can ask your tutor, which case the word "wegen" requires. And ask too, if this phrase is correct:
"Du hast es wegen mir getan."

I'm so curios to read what your teacher said.


----------



## Jalla

Hallo, my name is Jalla and I have just found this forum here. Reading this discussion I decided to register. I beg your pardon for faults in my English because my first language is German.

_And by the way, you can ask your tutor, which case the word "wegen" requires. And ask too, if this phrase is correct:
"Du hast es wegen mir getan."
_
You hear sentences like this very often nowadays but they are regarded as very "colloquial" and will create a painful grimace on the faces of Germans with at least a little bit education. Unfortunately it is heard even in television or radio nowadays.

"Wegen" requires the genitive case; so it should be: Du hast es wegen des Hundes (or other Gen.) getan. 

With personal pronouns you have Inversion:
"Du hast es meinetwegen / deinetwegen / seinetwegen / ihretwegen / unseretwegen / euretwegen / ihretwegen getan."

Viele Grüße
Jalla


----------



## raokshna

Hallo, Jalla,  ich gebe dir zu, ich lerne seit ein paar Jahre Deutsch und ich hab' niemals "meinetwegen" gehoert. Vielen Dank, es ist zwar, man lernt nie aus!!!
Aber ich habe eine Frage, ist es mit "t" am Ende jeder Possessivpronomen?
Danke im Voraus


----------



## Jalla

Hallo, raokshna,

Dein Deutsch ist aber schon gut. Ja, immer mit "t".

Aber: Das sind nicht die Possessivpronomina (obwohl sie so aussehen), sondern die Genitive der Personalpronomina. 

Nom.: ich
Gen.: meiner
Dat.: mir
Akk.: mich

usw. für die anderen Personalpronomina.

Nur in der Zusammen setzung mit "wegen" haben sie eben das "t" an der Stelle des "r".

And for the others with less German:
You declinate "ich" this way:

Nom.: ich
Gen.: meiner
Dat.: mir
Akk.: mich

So "meinetwegen" do not contain the possessivpronomen (though it looks as if it did) but the genitive case of the personalpronomen though it got "t" instead of "r". 
The other pers.pr. behave just like this.

Viele Grüße
Jalla


----------



## raokshna

Vielen Dank!!


----------

